# Ayuda con Display 7 Segmentos.



## siskel (Feb 8, 2007)

Buenas. 

Tengo el siguiente problema necesito hacer un circuito en el que muestre en un display 7 segmentos 3 letras. E, F y G, cada letra es encendida por un pulsador distinto. Ya realice la tabla de la verdad por lo tanto ya se que segmentos debo encender para dibujar cada letra sin embargo, de la tabla de la verdad a realizar el circuito cuales son mis paso a seguir. Realmente ando a ciegas aqui ya que soy programador y no se nada de electronica.

Tabla de La Verdad

    E     F     G                    Segmentos
|P1|P2|P3| |A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
|  1| 0 | 0|  |1|0|0|1|1|1|1|
|0  |1  |0 |  |1|0|0|0|1|1|1|
|0  |0  |1 |  |1|0|1|1|1|1|1|

Gracias de antemano.

Atte.
Manuel Piña


----------



## eusko (Feb 8, 2007)

deberias hacer  karnaught, segun veo la solucion seria:
no soy capaz de escribirlo correctamente, te dejo un pdf del circuito montado, igual te sirve.


----------

